# "smart casual" -v- "semi formal" evening wear



## Graham_07 (15 Oct 2008)

I have just received invitation to my old colleges 25th anniversary graduation reunion. In earlier correspondence the dress code was referred to as "smart casual". The official invitation refers to "semi formal". Googling seems to leave some ambiguity as to what might be expected. I had always thought of smart casual for men as a bit less than daytime smart business wear. But now semi formal, is that a step above? Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Vanilla (15 Oct 2008)

I'm afraid that geography plays a part in this too. So for example in Cork, smart casual means ( for men) cargo trousers ( pref ralph lauren or TH), polo shirt with collar up, boat shoes and a sweater slung over the shoulders. Whereas this would not work in Limerick at all. Or in parts of Dublin.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (15 Oct 2008)

Probably no use at all but in such circumstances Mr Bubbly would wear a shirt, smart trousers and jacket (not a suit) and wear a tie. If he thought he was over dressed he'd whip off the tie.
But then we're "culchies" ...and blow in's at that!!


----------



## NorfBank (15 Oct 2008)

Ring a couple of mates (good excuse to make contact before the event), see what they're wearing.
Works for the women.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I'm afraid that geography plays a part in this too. So for example in Cork, smart casual means ( for men) cargo trousers ( pref ralph lauren or TH), polo shirt with collar up, boat shoes and a sweater slung over the shoulders. Whereas this would not work in Limerick at all. Or in parts of Dublin.


 

   should I run in to Gentlemens Quarters fast then !


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Oct 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Probably no use at all but in such circumstances Mr Bubbly would wear a shirt, smart trousers and jacket (not a suit) and wear a tie. If he thought he was over dressed he'd whip off the tie.
> But then we're "culchies" ...and blow in's at that!!


 
No, very useful, it was partly the tie that had me, Y/N . Guess Y then as you say it can go if not rqd. Thanks.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Oct 2008)

NorfBank said:


> Ring a couple of mates (good excuse to make contact before the event), see what they're wearing.
> Works for the women.


 
Guys discussing what they are going to wear before an event, verrrry Cork'ish.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I'm afraid that geography plays a part in this too. So for example in Cork, smart casual means ( for men) cargo trousers ( pref ralph lauren or TH), polo shirt with collar up, boat shoes and a sweater slung over the shoulders. Whereas this would not work in Limerick at all. Or in parts of Dublin.


 
True true. ( should the sweater have the RCYC logo on ?  )


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Oct 2008)

Thanks all, a quick rummage in the wardrobe and maybe a fast shopping spree on the cards. ( would a hair shirt be popular I wonder ! )


----------



## Caveat (15 Oct 2008)

I always associate smart casual to be the epitome of the 'preppy' look - e.g. cream/beige chinos + oxford blue shirt - but no tie.  For semi formal, add a tie and jacket.


----------



## teachai (15 Oct 2008)

Smart  casual for me is :

Shoes not Runners
Trousers Not Jeans
Shirt with Collar, eg Polo Shirt
Jacket (optional)

For Semi-formal a proper Jacket, Shirt and Tie.


----------



## Purple (15 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I'm afraid that geography plays a part in this too. So for example in Cork, smart casual means ( for men) cargo trousers ( pref ralph lauren or TH), polo shirt with collar up, boat shoes and a sweater slung over the shoulders. Whereas this would not work in Limerick at all. Or in parts of Dublin.


I thought a Munster rugby top was acceptable anywhere down that direction?


----------



## Guest128 (15 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I'm afraid that geography plays a part in this too. So for example in Cork, smart casual means ( for men) cargo trousers ( pref ralph lauren or TH), polo shirt with collar up, boat shoes and a sweater slung over the shoulders. Whereas this would not work in Limerick at all. Or in parts of Dublin.



Or anywhere with a shred of self decency! No Henri Lloyd sailing jacket?


----------



## mathepac (15 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> ... boat shoes ...



Did you mean deck-shoes, like my Sebago Docksides, or are "boat shoes",  presumably the cheaper DuBarry knock-offs, unique to Cork?


----------



## proudford (16 Oct 2008)

see below


----------



## proudford (16 Oct 2008)

Guys! Depends on the 'do' and the county! But basic rules are Smart Casual can be smart Jeans (ie expensive/taylored) and a nice shirt (no polos), but semi formal is a total different 'ball game'. For semi formal you need to wear a BLAZER, now dont fret, you can get one without leather arm/elbow patches.. otherwise known as sports jacket (that should appeal more) and a pair of pants ... yes, pants, chinos?.... never, please... Tie is not necessary if you look polished in every other aspect, ie good shave and haircut. If you feel good in a tie then wear one, my personal preference is a 'no',dont like the tie look but I am female. Good luck and have a great night.


----------



## mathepac (17 Oct 2008)

proudford said:


> Guys! Depends on the 'do' and the county! But basic rules are Smart Casual can be smart Jeans (ie expensive/taylored) and a nice shirt (no polos), but semi formal is a total different 'ball game'. For semi formal you need to wear a BLAZER, now dont fret, you can get one without leather arm/elbow patches.. otherwise known as sports jacket (that should appeal more) and a pair of pants ... yes, pants, chinos?.... never, please... Tie is not necessary if you look polished in every other aspect, ie good shave and haircut. If you feel good in a tie then wear one, my personal preference is a 'no',dont like the tie look but I am female. Good luck and have a great night.



Did you have some form of psychoactive substance consumed before posting or do I need to take something so I can interpret it?


----------



## DeclanP (17 Oct 2008)

proudford said:


> Guys! Depends on the 'do' and the county! But basic rules are Smart Casual can be smart Jeans (ie expensive/taylored) and a nice shirt (no polos), but semi formal is a total different 'ball game'. For semi formal you need to wear a BLAZER, now dont fret, you can get one without leather arm/elbow patches.. otherwise known as sports jacket (that should appeal more) and a pair of pants ... yes, pants, chinos?.... never, please... Tie is not necessary if you look polished in every other aspect, ie good shave and haircut. If you feel good in a tie then wear one, my personal preference is a 'no',dont like the tie look but I am female. Good luck and have a great night.



If you were to adopt anything in this post then your best bet would be to forget the whole sorry affair. Otherwise you will turn up clean shaven in a pants, tie and jacket and have a tux in the car for safe keeping!


----------



## BillK (17 Oct 2008)

When I worked abroad in the early 90's and got invitations to the Ambassador's house, smart casual meant tie but no jacket (it was in the tropics). 

Semi formal meant suit but not DJ.


----------



## Megan (17 Oct 2008)

http://geeketiquette.com/archives/2007/07/01/semi-formal-the-geek-guide/
Plenty of options here.


----------



## Mr Toad (18 Oct 2008)

--


----------



## Mr Toad (18 Oct 2008)

Smart casual vs semi-formal

Here is what I understand by the following terms.  

Formal daytime   -      morning wear (i.e. frock coat)
Formal evening   -      white tie and tail
Semi-formal day  -      Suit (dark coloured, BLACK polished shoes, needles to say tie)
Semi-formal evening -  dinner jacket (or tuxedo as Americans call them) the DJ can be white in summer time
Smart-casual          -  blazer / jacket and tie, trousers (NOT jeans)

The invite is wrong you can't suggest wearing either a DJ or smart casual.


----------

